# Trade Idea: C-Webb to New Orleans



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Since the Kings seem to play very well without Chris Webber, and already have Vlade Divac and Brad Miller in the frontcourt, I think they can benifit by trading Chris for a small forward/shooting guard.

My idea is the following:

The Sacramento Kings acquire Jamal Mashburn and PJ Brown from the New Orleans Hornets in return for Chris Webber and a future 1st Round Draft Pick.

Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions?

Post below.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

With that said, the starting lineup would be:

PG - Mike Bibby
SG - Jamal Mashburn
SF - Predrag Stojakovic
PF - Brad Miller
C - Vlade Divac

Off the bench you'd have PJ Brown contributing.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

That doesnt sound bad. Make that a second round draft pick and i think it'll be great for both sides. :yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Trade deadline has pasted. If you're talking about next season, Divac is a FA and probably not coming back.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Trade deadline has pasted. If you're talking about next season, Divac is a FA and probably not coming back.


Well obviously I am talking about the summer. And Divac is coming back 90% sure. He said he feels good and if everything goes like he planned he should be playing 2 more years.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

mash to play SG...I don't think so.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

WERE NOT TRADING WEBBER!!!! :upset:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> mash to play SG...I don't think so.


Why is that? Fine play Peja at the SG...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt matter... C-Webb isnt going ANYWHERE


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is that? Fine play Peja at the SG...


Not good either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Well obviously I am talking about the summer. And Divac is coming back 90% sure. He said he feels good and if everything goes like he planned he should be playing 2 more years.


Yea, but if he does he'll look to join the Clippers or Lakers first.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, but if he does he'll look to join the Clippers or Lakers first.


We still talking about Vlade? I thought he loves Sactown?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i doubt cwebb wants to go to new orleans, where the insane go to commit taboo crimes.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> i doubt cwebb wants to go to new orleans, where the insane go to commit taboo crimes.


Unless he has a no-trade clause its not his choice.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't like that trade:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Let's see: one oft injured, highly paid, non banging cancer for another? Who does this benefit. 

They would have been better with Turkoglu at the Power Forward. He's much cheaper and plays harder. And doesn't fake injuries to the mouth to get out of games.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That... is the most idiotic statement in the history of Western Civilization


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> That... is the most idiotic statement in the history of Western Civilization


ROFL :laugh: So true...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

Cwebb isnt going anywhere he and vlade started that team...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> We still talking about Vlade? I thought he loves Sactown?


The reason he signed there was the proximity to LA.

He even gave his daughter a name that would give her the initials LA.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Even though Kings played well throughout the season in the absence of Webber, MARK MY WORDS, they ain't gonna win the championship without him! 

I don't reckon Maloof Brothers would have even thought about trading C-Webb.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> The reason he signed there was the proximity to LA.
> ...


since when is sac so close to la? that's like saying ny is close to north carolina.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I know Vlade loves LA, but I always heard he signed with sac because of the local serbian population and church...


----------

